# Calf is nearly dead help!



## blbreeza2910 (Nov 9, 2014)

My calf is very lethargic and I am just feeding him electrolytes. He was fine until today then he stopped sucking the bottle and hejust coughs   it back up or spits it out. If anyone can help I would greatly appreciate that. He is 2 weeks old.


----------



## Sumi (Nov 9, 2014)

Duplicate thread here: http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/calf-nearly-dead-help.30159/#post-375684


----------



## blbreeza2910 (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes, I needed help so I posted it twice to get help quicker if that makes sense? 



Sumi said:


> Duplicate thread here: http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/calf-nearly-dead-help.30159/#post-375684


es,


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Nov 10, 2014)

Call Auburn or Mississippi State's food animal department and speak to a vet for advice ASAP. Even if you are far away from them they will talk to you and give you solid recommendations.


----------

